

9-year-old Autistic Social Entrepreneur - spreadlove
http://www.dailygood.org/view.php?sid=198

======
relaunched
As the parent of an autistic child, I think this story is great. However, I do
wish reporters would differentiate Asperger's, high functioning and low
functioning. There is so much mis-information out there, as well as parents in
tailspin mode--grasping at straws and trying to cope. When an article quotes
an autistic child, ranting off sentences of cogent speech and coherent
thoughts, it doesn't accurately represent what autism is and how it effects a
child. Clearly, this child is very high functioning.

That being said, it's an amazing story. Best of luck and I look forward to
seeing Kent's at my local 7-11.

